# Another grow room toy... Remote wireless camera



## Hackerman (Jun 23, 2014)

This is totally cool.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360762635984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Just about $50. 15 days from China. Totally pans, tilts, zooms, videos, snapshots, alarm, time lapse..... I have not even found all the toys yet.

Apps for Windows, plugin for IE and FF, Android app (wouldn't load for me), iPhone app and it even has a web app so I could share all this with all my friends here via their cloud. (I don't believe I'll be using that option in a non-pot friendly state. LOL)

Still it's pretty awesome.

The picture quality when I tested it sitting next to me was pretty good. The quality dropped a little in the grow room because of the bright light. I am curious to see how it looks tonight after lights out.

Here is a screenshot of the app. I can sit and watch my plants wave in the breeze of the fan. Or, I can look all around the room.

The only real beef that I have is the picture quality. It is fair in normal mode but the zoom is almost useless in this room. Might be OK outdoors for zooming in on way long shots.

I am definitely going to get another one of these, However, this time I am going to spend a little more and go for a better picture with better zoom.

Here are a couple shots. 

View attachment IP Camera-18.56.39.bmp


View attachment IP Camera-18.57.02.bmp


View attachment IP Camera-18.57.53.bmp


View attachment IP Camera-18.58.25.bmp


View attachment IP Camera-18.58.46.bmp


View attachment IP Camera-18.59.12.bmp


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's a shot in the tent. The picture is a little better in there with the different light but it's still not real acceptable.

I'll put it back in the other room and wait for lights out. 

View attachment IP Camera-19.25.25.bmp


----------



## MR1 (Jun 23, 2014)

You have to go HD, that one is standard def.


----------



## jingo (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice lookin garden I was thinking of putting a camera like that in my room. Do you think the red diodes might be bad after lights out?


----------



## MR1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Check these out. I can't see your pics.

http://www.securitycamera2000.com/


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 24, 2014)

The IR shots are totally lame.

Well, I'm pretty disappointed with this cam. The features were pretty cool but the most important part of a cam is the pic and this one just don't cut it.

I can use it somewhere else but if you're looking for a remote cam for your grow room, it looks like you'll need to spend more then $50.

I'll get an HD one next. I see some 1080p cams online but most are the bullet style. I like this model and style. Many of the 1080p cams don't have PTZ or any of the other features that the lower end cams have. Kind of strange.

I'll keep looking. I'll find something. 

View attachment IP Camera-23.52.21.bmp


View attachment IP Camera-23.52.37.bmp


----------



## MR1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah ,you will have to spend a few hundred to get what you want.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw some 1080p for about $120. The place you linked to had one for about that. I should be able to get in under $200. The next model up from the $120 unit was $199. Yours was a UK seller so I am trying to find one in the US.

Thanks again. We'll see how this goes in a few more weeks.


----------



## jingo (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm interested to see how this works out, especially the plants closest to the camera. I'm not sure I R will interrupt blooming, but I know any red led will give night vision. I think manufacturers would probably scrimp on the leds and use any old red led. So I've been a bit concerned about potentially putting in an led with 640' ish diodes?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 25, 2014)

I turn the IR off unless I am actually watching them. Not sure if it would have any effect but a click of the mouse and the IR lights go out.


----------



## Strawberryslilpatch (Sep 27, 2014)

Theres supposed to be a Deer hunting Camera out there that sends pictures & movies to your cellphone or Computer. Its also supposed to have a motion sensor that sends a warning or something too. And from what I understand theres an application for recording. Works via Cellphone tower.
Anyway, I dont know just how it all works, but "wished" I had one for hunting.
 Something like this would sure be beneficial if your growing outside away from home. I bet it would pay for itself - so you wont get caught. lol


----------



## Strawberryslilpatch (Sep 27, 2014)

Thats a really nice set up there Hackerman! Them plants make all mine look like - crap! lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 28, 2014)

I have gone thru a few different camera's and all I can say is you definitely get what you pay for. A good PTZ cam will go from about $300-500 if you want any real clarity.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 28, 2014)

I am on my third since this one. LOL Definitely one of those "get what you pay for" toys.

My last one was about $250 and it's pretty nice. Not perfect but a big step up from this one.


----------

